# Giampaolo in pole come CT della Polonia.



## admin (18 Gennaio 2021)

Incredibile notizia riportato da one.pl. Marco Giampaolo, ormai ex allenatore del Torino, sarebbe in pole position per diventare il nuovo CT della Polonia. Boniek avrebbe scelto Giampaolo (che ha già lavorato con diversi polacchi) per sostituire l'appena esonerato Brzeczek.


----------



## Maravich49 (18 Gennaio 2021)

No ma non ci posso credere


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile notizia riportato da one.pl. Marco Giampaolo, ormai ex allenatore del Torino, sarebbe in pole position per diventare il nuovo CT della Polonia. Boniek avrebbe scelto Giampaolo (che ha già lavorato con diversi polacchi) per sostituire l'appena esonerato Brzeczek.



Secondo me è la scelta migliore.
I polacchi non capiranno una mazza di quello che dice, quindi faranno come cavolo gli pare e magari riesce ad ottenere dei buoni risultati.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile notizia riportato da one.pl. Marco Giampaolo, ormai ex allenatore del Torino, sarebbe in pole position per diventare il nuovo CT della Polonia. Boniek avrebbe scelto Giampaolo (che ha già lavorato con diversi polacchi) per sostituire l'appena esonerato Brzeczek.



Maddai, non ci credo! Com’è possibile che certe persone riescano sempre ad ottenere opportunità lavorative pur facendo tanto schifo? Oltretutto, la panchina della Polonia è una buonissima panchina a livello europeo: avrei forse capito Gibilterra, ma la Polonia!


----------



## Lineker10 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile notizia riportato da one.pl. Marco Giampaolo, ormai ex allenatore del Torino, sarebbe in pole position per diventare il nuovo CT della Polonia. Boniek avrebbe scelto Giampaolo (che ha già lavorato con diversi polacchi) per sostituire l'appena esonerato Brzeczek.



Cosa???????


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile notizia riportato da one.pl. Marco Giampaolo, ormai ex allenatore del Torino, sarebbe in pole position per diventare il nuovo CT della Polonia. Boniek avrebbe scelto Giampaolo (che ha già lavorato con diversi polacchi) per sostituire l'appena esonerato Brzeczek.



Qualcuno sa spiegare questo mistero Giampollo?


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile notizia riportato da one.pl. Marco Giampaolo, ormai ex allenatore del Torino, sarebbe in pole position per diventare il nuovo CT della Polonia. Boniek avrebbe scelto Giampaolo (che ha già lavorato con diversi polacchi) per sostituire l'appena esonerato Brzeczek.



Sarà contento il Pitale(k).



Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Secondo me è la scelta migliore.
> I polacchi non capiranno una mazza di quello che dice, quindi faranno come cavolo gli pare e magari riesce ad ottenere dei buoni risultati.



SBROTFL. Stavo bevendo un ginseng me l’hai fatto sputare, zio!   

Comunque il Pitale(k) come farà, adesso?


----------



## Swaitak (18 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile notizia riportato da one.pl. Marco Giampaolo, ormai ex allenatore del Torino, sarebbe in pole position per diventare il nuovo CT della Polonia. Boniek avrebbe scelto Giampaolo (che ha già lavorato con diversi polacchi) per sostituire l'appena esonerato Brzeczek.



il mistero di Giampollo al pari di quello della azzolina


----------



## Djici (18 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile notizia riportato da one.pl. Marco Giampaolo, ormai ex allenatore del Torino, sarebbe in pole position per diventare il nuovo CT della Polonia. Boniek avrebbe scelto Giampaolo (che ha già lavorato con diversi polacchi) per sostituire l'appena esonerato Brzeczek.



Il CT per uno che ha bisogno di "fidelizzare" rotolo mi sembra un ruolo da lasciare perdere proprio.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile notizia riportato da one.pl. Marco Giampaolo, ormai ex allenatore del Torino, sarebbe in pole position per diventare il nuovo CT della Polonia. Boniek avrebbe scelto Giampaolo (che ha già lavorato con diversi polacchi) per sostituire l'appena esonerato Brzeczek.



Come si dice in polacco "Lewadovski non può fare l'attaccante, perché deve fidelizzare come difensore?"


----------



## Andris (18 Gennaio 2021)

Boniek vada in pensione


----------



## Raryof (18 Gennaio 2021)

Se vogliono proporre il bel calcio gli serve Piontek però, tanto adesso già vale più di Lewa, 70 mln e ha 7 anni in meno.
Scistof iz de fiuciur.


----------



## iceman. (18 Gennaio 2021)

Cioè questo si troverà ad allenare Lewandowski...mamma mia..


----------



## rossonero71 (18 Gennaio 2021)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Maddai, non ci credo! Com’è possibile che certe persone riescano sempre ad ottenere opportunità lavorative pur facendo tanto schifo? Oltretutto, la panchina della Polonia è una buonissima panchina a livello europeo: avrei forse capito Gibilterra, ma la Polonia!



Chissà chi spinge dietro.

Quello che a molti sembra un clochard, avrà una raccomandazione da Londra a New York.

Che schifo.....


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (18 Gennaio 2021)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Chissà chi spinge dietro.
> 
> Quello che a molti sembra un clochard, avrà una raccomandazione da Londra a New York.
> 
> Che schifo.....



Appunto! Se noi comuni mortali raccogliessimo una serie simile di fallimenti, non avremmo tutte queste possibilità.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile notizia riportato da one.pl. Marco Giampaolo, ormai ex allenatore del Torino, sarebbe in pole position per diventare il nuovo CT della Polonia. Boniek avrebbe scelto Giampaolo (che ha già lavorato con diversi polacchi) per sostituire l'appena esonerato Brzeczek.



Non si fa capire dagli italiani, ce lo vedo proprio a spiegare la fidelizzazione e Kripstak e Petrektek.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Gennaio 2021)

il richiamo di piatek colpisce ancora


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Qualcuno sa spiegare questo mistero Giampollo?



Dai vi spiego io l'arcano ragazzi :

Giampaolo è molto quotato a livello di didattica e conoscenze calcistiche , a tal punto che le sue lezioni e la sua metodologia sono molto seguite e vanno in tanti a vederlo all'opera al centro di allenamento e nei ritiri.
E' un autentico genietto della lavagna per ciò che concerne la materia calcio.
Sul 4-3-1-2 e su come si muove la linea difensiva in pochissimi sono al suo livello.

Parliamo di 'materia' calcio.
Ovviamente poi il tutto si deve tradurre in risultati sul campo e li diciamo che giampaolo spesso ha fatto disastri per limiti caratteriali, personali, mentali e di comunicazione che tutti conosciamo.

Per fare un paragone terra terra potrei dire che giampaolo è come quello studente geniale che però di vita vissuta sa poco o nulla.
E' un teorico che però sul campo ha fatto e fa molta fatica.


Dico sul serio, non vi mettere a ridere.
So che pare bizzarro ma è cosi.

Del resto per essere vincenti non basta conoscere la materia.

Io credo, mio modesto parere, che giampaolo dovrebbe lavorare solo come tattico o come vice ma fare il primo a grandi livelli non è cosa sua.
Per guidare un gruppo e per centrare risultati servono doti che non ha e serve un pragmatismo che non gli appartiene.
Lui è un talebano della tattica.


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2021)

Farà giocare sicuramente Piontek titolare. Lewa non è fidelizzato


----------



## Milanforever26 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile notizia riportato da one.pl. Marco Giampaolo, ormai ex allenatore del Torino, sarebbe in pole position per diventare il nuovo CT della Polonia. Boniek avrebbe scelto Giampaolo (che ha già lavorato con diversi polacchi) per sostituire l'appena esonerato Brzeczek.



Se lavorando come tecnico ogni giorno sul campo ci impiega 8 mesi a farsi capire dai giocatori immaginiamo come CT che li vede 1 settimana ogni 40 giorni..

Pora polonia..ne ha già passate tante in passato....


----------



## hiei87 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Roba da pazzi. Lo voglio vedere alla prova senza conoscere la lingua, dovendosi adattare ai giocatori che ha senza poter chiedere l'acquisto dei suoi pupilli e senza la possibilità di allenare quotidianamente. Se in media per mostrare il suo mirabolante gioco ha bisogno di 10-15 anni di tempo, con una nazionale gli servirebbe un quarto di secolo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Se vogliono proporre il bel calcio gli serve Piontek però, tanto adesso già vale più di Lewa, 70 mln e ha 7 anni in meno.
> Scistof iz de fiuciur.



Ahahahahahahaha voglio proprio vedere come se la sbrigherà con Przysztof Kiątek.


----------



## Gas (18 Gennaio 2021)

Ho i conati di vomito.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Gennaio 2021)

Marco Giampaolo. Assists, Skills e goal per i polacchi


----------



## Coccosheva81 (18 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Dai vi spiego io l'arcano ragazzi :
> 
> Giampaolo è molto quotato a livello di didattica e conoscenze calcistiche , a tal punto che le sue lezioni e la sua metodologia sono molto seguite e vanno in tanti a vederlo all'opera al centro di allenamento e nei ritiri.
> E' un autentico genietto della lavagna per ciò che concerne la materia calcio.
> ...



Si ok ma allora c' è qualcosa di profondamente sbagliato nella "materia calcio teorica" se regolarmente tutti sti santoni da lavagna prendono legnate sui denti all' atto pratico.
Siccome il calcio si gioca su un prato e non su una lavagna e i calciatori sono ragazzi spesso nemmeno troppo svegli e non professori di Harvard, forse tutta sta teoria difficilissima è solo una perdita di tempo?
Io mi ricordo che a calcio si gioca divertendosi, se per fare ogni passaggio o ogni corsa devo prima farmi una marea di calcoli allora perdo proprio il senso del gioco. 
Giampaolo, come Pirlo e tanti altri, è amatissimo dai teorici di Coverciano incompetenti come lui e dagli allenatorucoli di provincia che pensano di essere fenomeni (un mio amico fa il viceallenatore in Serie D e lo venera)


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Gennaio 2021)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> Si ok ma allora c' è qualcosa di profondamente sbagliato nella "materia calcio teorica" se regolarmente tutti sti santoni da lavagna prendono legnate sui denti all' atto pratico.
> Siccome il calcio si gioca su un prato e non su una lavagna e i calciatori sono ragazzi spesso nemmeno troppo svegli e non professori di Harvard, forse tutta sta teoria difficilissima è solo una perdita di tempo?
> Io mi ricordo che a calcio si gioca divertendosi, se per fare ogni passaggio o ogni corsa devo prima farmi una marea di calcoli allora perdo proprio il senso del gioco.
> Giampaolo, come Pirlo e tanti altri, è amatissimo dai teorici di Coverciano incompetenti come lui e dagli allenatorucoli di provincia che pensano di essere fenomeni (un mio amico fa il viceallenatore in Serie D e lo venera)




Praticamente lo hai smontato. ahahha

Guarda, non per difendere giampaolo , ovviamente , ma non è esattamente cosi.
Diciamo che noi vediamo una palla che rotola e 22 ragazzi che la rincorrono ma ti garantisco che dietro c'è tanto di quel lavoro da restare a bocca aperta.
Io sono un semplice istruttore di base in quanto ho fatto solo i corsi per poter allenare nel settore giovanile , poi ho smesso coi corsi per mancanza di tempo visto che il lavoro non mi concedeva più spazi ma i miei colleghi sono andati avanti e stanno andando avanti, fanno corsi on line anche agli ordini di professori della serie A tipo gasperini.

Mi è capitato una volta di sentire dal vivo sacchi che so per certo che da molti tifosi viene ormai visto come una mascherina ma dietro la cattedra è impressionante per la cultura e la conoscenza della materia calcio.

Giampaolo è inadeguato ma ti garantisco che non c'è allenatore di serie a che esce dal corso di coverciano che non vada a vederlo in ritiro per capire come allena alcune situazioni di gioco.

Per noi è un gioco ma per molti è scienza.
A te, da tifoso, la scelta se viverlo come un gioco o come una scienza.

Del resto il calcio è uno sport magico proprio perchè appassiona tecnici, teorici, luminari ma pure chi non ha mai dato un calcio al pallone in vita sua.

I calciatori sono pigri e nemmeno tanto svegli ma la bravura dell'allenatore sta nel formarli giocando, dai 4 anni ai professionisti è sempre cosi.
Una specie di togli la cera-metti la cera.
Impari ma non sai cosa stai imparando.
Fa ridere,lo so, ma è cosi.

Ci sono proprio articoli , come accade un pò per le pubblicazioni accademiche, sulle metodologie di campo .


----------



## kekkopot (18 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile notizia riportato da one.pl. Marco Giampaolo, ormai ex allenatore del Torino, sarebbe in pole position per diventare il nuovo CT della Polonia. Boniek avrebbe scelto Giampaolo (che ha già lavorato con diversi polacchi) per sostituire l'appena esonerato Brzeczek.


Non ci credo. Sarà esonerato dopo 4 mesi anche lì...


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Gennaio 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Cioè questo si troverà ad allenare Lewandowski...mamma mia..



Immagino Lewandoski che ascolta i dettami tattici del maestro. Mado’


----------



## Coccosheva81 (18 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Praticamente lo hai smontato. ahahha
> 
> Guarda, non per difendere giampaolo , ovviamente , ma non è esattamente cosi.
> Diciamo che noi vediamo una palla che rotola e 22 ragazzi che la rincorrono ma ti garantisco che dietro c'è tanto di quel lavoro da restare a bocca aperta.
> ...



A me viene sempre in mente la scena del film Pelè, quando il Ct del brasile prova a preparare la sfida con la Svezia facendo fare un sacco di roba complicata a dei ragazzi mezzi analfabeti che non ci capiscono una mazza e finisce che si infrena anche lui per primo.
Poi vabbè li è un film ma il succo mi pare quello, è giustissimo avere una base di teoria anzi come dici te fa parte della magia, ma quando uno va oltre poi finisce per infrenarsi nei suoi stessi concetti, sta overthinkando e va in cortocircuito mentale lui per primo. 
Io da giocatore un allenatore in quella maniera lo prenderei per scemo


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Gennaio 2021)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Gennaio 2021)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> A me viene sempre in mente la scena del film Pelè, quando il Ct del brasile prova a preparare la sfida con la Svezia facendo fare un sacco di roba complicata a dei ragazzi mezzi analfabeti che non ci capiscono una mazza e finisce che si infrena anche lui per primo.
> Poi vabbè li è un film ma il succo mi pare quello, è giustissimo avere una base di teoria anzi come dici te fa parte della magia, ma quando uno va oltre poi finisce per infrenarsi nei suoi stessi concetti, sta overthinkando e va in cortocircuito mentale lui per primo.
> *Io da giocatore un allenatore in quella maniera lo prenderei per scemo*


E' l'atteggiamento tipico di ogni calciatore quando ha di fronte un allenatore teorico.
Poi la fiducia la si conquista con l'appoggio della società e , ovviamente, col campo che tramuta in risultati evidenti quello che si propone in allenamento.

Pensa che leggenda dice che mou spesso nella preparazione alla gara anticipasse ai suoi perfino l'andamento delle partita : tipo chi la sblocca, chi pareggia e chi la vince.
Tattica esasperata.

Il calcio è un gioco e deve restare tale ma chi ha visto giocare il milan di sacchi è rimasto a bocca aperta per i movimenti sincronizzati.
11 ragazzi che pensano la stessa cosa e nello stesso momento a seconda di dove è la palla e di dove è l'avversario.
Questo va oltre il gioco, molto oltre.


----------



## admin (18 Gennaio 2021)

*Il Torino ha comunicato ufficialmente l'esonero di Giampaolo. *


----------



## Roten1896 (18 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile notizia riportato da one.pl. Marco Giampaolo, ormai ex allenatore del Torino, sarebbe in pole position per diventare il nuovo CT della Polonia. Boniek avrebbe scelto Giampaolo (che ha già lavorato con diversi polacchi) per sostituire l'appena esonerato Brzeczek.



Povero Piatek


----------



## Solo (19 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Incredibile notizia riportato da one.pl. Marco Giampaolo, ormai ex allenatore del Torino, sarebbe in pole position per diventare il nuovo CT della Polonia. Boniek avrebbe scelto Giampaolo (che ha già lavorato con diversi polacchi) per sostituire l'appena esonerato Brzeczek.


Giampy invade la Polonia


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Anche i polacchi presto impareranno che “chi fa la cac,ca sulla neve prima o poi si scopre” (non conoscendo il polacco vado di Google translate, e salta fuori “kto kupi śnieg, wcześniej czy później się okaże” ).

Jeanpaul, a.k.a the snow shitter.








La cosa tragica del video è che il delirio sul defecare sulla neve è meno eclatante di quanto detto all’inizio, ossia “sono lucido, razionale, so quello che faccio”. 
[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] penso che il video ci stia tutto, visto l’argomento, in caso fammi sapere che lo tolgo (so che hai detto di essere morigerati coi video perciò non vorrei che già questo fosse uno di troppo  ).


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Gennaio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Povero Piatek



 povero lewandosky semmai. 

un bomber simile allenato da un incapace come giampaolo.  

cmq io rimango basita, non mi capacito di come sto ubriacone possa continuare ad avere estimatori pronti a dargli un contratto.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Gennaio 2021)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> povero lewandosky semmai.



Ma infatti, Piatek deve ringraziare se viene ancora convocato in Nazionale, visto che ci sono Lewa e Milik che sono entrambi galassie sopra di lui (Lewa è galassie sopra Milik il quale è galassie sopra Piatek, che è un Cutrone qualsiasi; anche Cutrone fece una stagione da quasi 20 goal, che a 19 anni sono tanta roba, sicuramente più del 2018/2019 del polacco).


----------

